

IPad Hype Souring?  - joe_the_user
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/188745/ipad_study_the_more_you_know_the_less_you_want_one.html

======
aaronbrethorst
FTA:"The more people know about the iPad, the less they want to buy one,
according to a study released Friday. But, are we expecting too much?"

In other words, once the iPad became fact and was no longer subject to early
adopters' whims and flights of fancy, less of them wanted to buy it. I can
just imagine a hypothetical early adopter angrily declaring 'What do you mean
Steve Jobs isn't including a free rhino with every purchase? That's
ridiculous, and now I won't buy one!'

I have every intention of buying an iPad as soon as possible in order to
develop for it.

I have every intention of buying one for my mom for her birthday (at the end
of April) so I can get her off her aging Windows XP computer.

A good friend of mine and her sister are planning on buying one for their 70
year old father.

Bear in mind, these are only a handful of anecdotes, but can you (as an HN
reader) honestly say that you would rather support your baby boomer parents on
their spyware-ridden Windows XP computer, or would you rather buy them a $400
braindead simple internet access device that can't get viruses or spyware?

edit: oops, typo.

~~~
gamble
They'll still need that spyware-ridden computer to use the iPad.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Only once in a blue moon. And I'd rather walk my mom through the process of:
"plug your iPad into the USB cable sitting on the desk. Now, come back in 10
minutes once it's done sync'ing." instead of the normal remote maintenance I
have to do.

Do you expect to have a different experience?

------
sfriedrich
Is anyone else tired of pcworld acting as an astroturfing proxy for M$? I've
noticed over and over in their sequences of (multiple) stories that they ALL
start out slightly positive and then follow-on stories turn negative... as if
they only wanted to appear thoughtful and neutral but actually purposefully
lead to sour conclusions.

